# Thursday night meet up



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Anybody want to meet up at the Oval Office for a beer and a burger tomorrow?


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

What Time you talking about Ray I get off at 5pm and Can be there around 5.30 or so!!! on my way Home Just Let Me Know!!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

5:30 or 6 works for me........need a good burger!


----------



## Jig n Hawgs (Oct 3, 2007)

Wish I seen this sooner, would have met up


----------

